# Dateinamen des neusten Datei einer Variable hinzufügen



## Padawan (25. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein Problem. Wenn ich . einige error-Dateien habe, z.B. error_2012_21.log, errordatei.dat, error.log, error27.txt, usw.

Wie mache ich es, das eine Variable, z.B. Letzte, den Namen der Datei bekommt, der mit error beginnt und das neueste Datum hat?
Kann man da etwas mit dem Befehl ls –t was machen?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. :-(

Lg Padawan


----------



## genodeftest (25. März 2012)

Warum machst du es nicht so, wie es unter /var/log läuft, dass die Logfiles nach einer gewissen Zeit / ab einer gewissen Größe in FILENAME.log.0 umgewandelt werden und ein neues Logfile namens FILENAME.log erstellt wird?
Alternativ könntest du auch die Logfiles nach Datum+Uhrzeit benennen, so dass du die Dateien anhand des Namens sortieren kannst und dich nicht auf die Zeitpunkte verlassen musst.


----------



## Padawan (25. März 2012)

hi,
ich bin ein anfänger 
ich hatte mal so eine aufgabe gestellt bekommen, dass ich einer Variable, den Namen der Datei zuweisen soll, der den neuesten Datum hat.

Lg padawan


----------



## threadi (25. März 2012)

Ich glaube  du suchst


```
ls -t error_* | head -1
```

Das liefert den Dateinamen der neuesten Datei mit error_ am Anfang zurück.

Wenn nicht, dann ist deine Fragestellung irgendwie zu ungenau.


----------

